# Reverse Switch



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello all! Probably a simple question, but I'd prefer to do this right! How do I install a reverse switch so I can change the direction of my AFX track? Do I place it between the power source and the first power track? I'm currently using a 30v/10a power source connected to 2 power tracks. Thanks!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

This sort of thing is easier to do when you are not using set type wiring. If you just reverse the wires between the power supply and the track you can run the cars in the opposite direction. As long as you are only using resistor controllers that is OK. If you expect to change directions often you can use a double pole double throw switch (DPDT). The problem with that comes when you are using electronic controllers. When you switch directions that way you will also switch the direction that electricity goes through the controller, but it can only go through an electronic controller one way. To avoid that problem you have to switch the wires that go to the track rails. If you want to use a switch there has to be one for each lane.
Believe it or not I have never run on a plastic track that used set type wiring, for club style racing most people dump the set wiring and connect wires directly to the track rails.


----------



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Rich! I have, in fact, connected the wires directly to the track. No set wiring at all. So, can I place a reversing switch between the power source and the first track? I'm using Parma 45 controllers. Thanks!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

First track? Maybe first lane. You would have to repeat that if you wanted to reverse all of the lanes. Since you are using a resistor controller you can use a single switch for all of the lanes, but in one position most electronic controllers will not work properly.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Reversed*

Here is what you get with the switch flipped.










The brake wire is now connected to positive, the controller wiper goes to the negative rail and the white connection is now negative.


----------

